# Show me your favorite reverso



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Just as the title says. I've wanted a reverso for awhile, but never pulled the trigger. My wife and I are finally planning on buying reverso's as our wedding present to ourselves and I wanted to see what your favorite reverso is to hopefully make this decision easier. 

Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tribute to '48


----------



## dingdong (Jan 1, 2015)

Got to be the tribute to 1931! I tried one on and it wore too long for me though so would prob look at the grande taille size









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm 6.5" and wear a Reverso GT but another vote for the 1931


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm currently temped by this one but I'm not sure I'm a fan of the date function on the white face.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the Reverso, have had a few different models but have settled on the Grand Reverso Ultra Thin's as the best fit for my wrist. Favorites currently are the US version of the TT'31 and the green London Boutique LE . . .


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

How's the blue dial? Is it more of a flat blue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Deep blue, flat I guess but mesmerizing in the right lighting . . .


----------



## watchmase (Jul 28, 2014)

Gladly!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

I've got the blue dial Reverso Duo as well - and previously owned the black dial 1931. My vote definitely goes to the blue. That said, they are quite difficult to find. If I didn't have the blue and couldn't find one, I'd be seriously hunting the red dialed version.

All that said, it's great on the croc strap, or a Casa Fagliano. And I've even done this with it just to see how I like it... and it's alright.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

drhr said:


> Love the Reverso, have had a few different models but have settled on the Grand Reverso Ultra Thin's as the best fit for my wrist. Favorites currently are the US version of the TT'31 and the green London Boutique LE . . .


Awesome collection of Reversos drhr. The blue is my fav though the the others are also handsome companions. As you noted in another post the blue and colors ther than black are rather challenging to source. I'm just going to sit tight and be patient.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Tribute to 1931 Ultra Thin is my favorite, but I love the blue dialed duo-face though too.


----------



## yuvi (Jul 13, 2017)

Reverso tribute moon and Reverso duo 2017 both are beautiful pcs. the reverso tribute duo wears small on my wrist (6.5inches) had that for a week but got it changed to the tribute moon. I would suggest try the reverso in person. you ll be surprised how the fit and feel varies with each model. Attaching a few pics of the tribute moon.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

I have two of these iconic watches:
Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 ref 278.8.570 







and the Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 Duoface ref 390.8.420







I like the both but if forced to choose would go with the classic black TTR 1931. I'm going to get a Casa Fagliano strap for versatility but love the original dress watch look.
The Duoface has the built in flexibility of the second dial but the blue alligator strap doesn't quite do it for me even though I know they were trying to complement the blued dial hands. If anyone has strap suggestions for the Duoface I'm listening.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue Note said:


> I have two of these iconic watches:
> Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 ref 278.8.570
> and the Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 Duoface ref 390.8.420
> I like the both but if forced to choose would go with the classic black TTR 1931. I'm going to get a Casa Fagliano strap for versatility but love the original dress watch look.
> The Duoface has the built in flexibility of the second dial but the blue alligator strap doesn't quite do it for me even though I know they were trying to complement the blued dial hands. If anyone has strap suggestions for the Duoface I'm listening.


Outstanding way to own the iconic Reverso, single dial model and a twin dial specimen, superb!!!


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you drhr, given your magnificent Reverso collection the complement is much appreciated. I also wanted black and silver white dials and the simplicity of the TTR indices. But I do love the blue dial version as well.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

For me its got to be white face blue dial.. Something so elegant yet modern and young feeling about it!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Reverso TT'31 US edition

View attachment 12371687


----------



## lisherwood (May 11, 2013)

BBCDoc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch. I bought it myself. However, in my opinion getting a CF black strap for it makes it 10x better. Like the oem brown.. but black kills it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

The '48 is the pick of the bunch for me as well.

I sold my 1931 a few months back, and there's been a void in the collection ever since its departure. If a 48 popped up at the right money I think I'd snap it up.



Gunnar_917 said:


> Tribute to '48


Alternatively, I still have a hankering for a 1931 in RG and Chocolate...if it was matte gold and utilised the twin dash markers at 12 o'clock instead of Arabic I think it might be my ultimate dress piece.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

phunky_monkey said:


> The '48 is the pick of the bunch for me as well.
> 
> I sold my 1931 a few months back, and there's been a void in the collection ever since its departure. If a 48 popped up at the right money I think I'd snap it up.
> 
> Alternatively, I still have a hankering for a 1931 in RG and Chocolate...if it was matte gold and utilised the twin dash markers at 12 o'clock instead of Arabic I think it might be my ultimate dress piece.


Wow, didn't know you sold the '31, hope you can replace it soon . . . . love that chocolate Reverso, go back and forth myself on it.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

lisherwood said:


> Love this watch. I bought it myself. However, in my opinion getting a CF black strap for it makes it 10x better. Like the oem brown.. but black kills it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there!

I was hunting for this watch for ages!

The original brown alligator strap degraded, it was so versatile with my wardrobe that I made a new CF in the same Colour.

The CF rubber underlining helps manage the humidity of Singapore, hence I mainly have it on the brown now.

Will have to look into a black option...thanks for the suggestion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

drhr said:


> Wow, didn't know you sold the '31, hope you can replace it soon . . . . love that chocolate Reverso, go back and forth myself on it.


So do I mate...It was a hard decision to let it go, but I wanted to fund a Sarpaneva purchase and figured it was probably my most easily replaced piece.

Every time I've had to pop a suit on I've regretted it somewhat though, I must admit. Hopefully a chocolate or '48 pops up for reasonable money as I'd be all over it. Though, with some seriously good prices on UT Duo's around I might actually be tempted to take one for a spin...


----------



## benzondy (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey wanted to ask reverso owners - Does your mechanical watch make a clicking noise as you wind it? my 976 used to make a sound now it is very faint. Not sure if that is a sign of a wear issue or if it needs servicing. thanks in advance.


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

The '31 is stunning. Never saw before.
Just...wow.


----------



## rripley (Apr 19, 2017)

Your engraving is stunning! Can you share who you used for this? Pretty amazing work!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I actually bought this Medium Ultra-Thin for my wife that fits my flat 6.75" sparrow wrist too but wears smaller than the picture illustrates. I'm considering a 1931 for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Since this thread has been revived, I'll put in my grail watch as my favorite, the Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Reverso Tribute to 1931 2012 Limited Edition with the brown Casa Fagliano strap. It was limited to 100 watches, supposedly 70 in the U.S. and 30 in the rest of the world. Unfortunately I don't have one and had to settle for a standard TT1931 with a separately purchased brown CF strap.

TT1931 2012 LE (photo from Hodinkee article)








My "settled" TT1931


----------



## Citlalcoatl (Dec 5, 2015)

The crazy thing is I like the "regular" TT1931 more. Not a fan of the faux patina but if you look you can find the US editions from time to time on the preowned market if you really want one and are patient.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Citlalcoatl said:


> The crazy thing is I like the "regular" TT1931 more. Not a fan of the faux patina but if you look you can find the US editions from time to time on the preowned market if you really want one and are patient.


Me, too. I initially preferred the sword hands of the regular model (more like the original), but the "syringe" hands have grown on me. What I do prefer is the dial on the LEs with the "Reverso" font being larger and more like the original plus the faux patina is subtle enough it doesn't bother me. Maybe a regular TT1931 with an LE dial would be my favorite Reverso. 

When you refer to the U.S. edition, are you referring to the 2011 LE with the black CF strap, all 100 of which were distributed in the U.S.? If so, do you know if they are priced a little more reasonably than the 2012 LEs because price is another consideration for me.


----------



## Citlalcoatl (Dec 5, 2015)

cfracing said:


> Me, too. I initially preferred the sword hands of the regular model (more like the original), but the "syringe" hands have grown on me. What I do prefer is the dial on the LEs with the "Reverso" font being larger and more like the original plus the faux patina is subtle enough it doesn't bother me. Maybe a regular TT1931 with an LE dial would be my favorite Reverso.
> 
> When you refer to the U.S. edition, are you referring to the 2011 LE with the black CF strap, all 100 of which were distributed in the U.S.? If so, do you know if they are priced a little more reasonably than the 2012 LEs because price is another consideration for me.


I'm not aware of the comparisons between the two syringe hand models in terms of price. That said, straps wear out and/or can be replaced regardless for about 400$ I believe from JLC in whatever color you want.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Although some of the tribute versions are beautiful, most are too large for my wrist. The grand taille has a fantastic sized case and beautiful guilloche centre so I'm going for that!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I too recently bought TT 1931 regular model and changed alligator strap to custom made CF brown cordovan leather. It has changed the entire profile of the watch...


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

kyle1234c said:


> Although some of the tribute versions are beautiful, most are too large for my wrist. The grand taille has a fantastic sized case and beautiful guilloche centre so I'm going for that!


You did well to pick the GT Reverso...looks spot-on on your wrist!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Denizen said:


> kyle1234c said:
> 
> 
> > Although some of the tribute versions are beautiful, most are too large for my wrist. The grand taille has a fantastic sized case and beautiful guilloche centre so I'm going for that!
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

New Reverso owner here!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

dantan said:


> New Reverso owner here!


Many Congratulations. The dial looks amazing. I haven't seen this watch yet in flesh. You know what you want and take it. I like your audacity.

I hope it's a keeper for you dear. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Speedy99 (Apr 26, 2021)

lisherwood said:


> Love this watch. I bought it myself. However, in my opinion getting a CF black strap for it makes it 10x better. Like the oem brown.. but black kills it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


also LOVE this - I've been searching far and wide for a good example


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

The blue dial is very nice just a shame that this model is only available in 47mm and not 42mm which is perfect for small wrists 

Sent from my SM-G9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Pun said:


> I too recently bought TT 1931 regular model and changed alligator strap to custom made CF brown cordovan leather. It has changed the entire profile of the watch...


Where did y get the CF? And how much was it?


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

dantan said:


> New Reverso owner here!


Just got the same watch my self a week ago. Love it.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mikegpd said:


> Where did y get the CF? And how much was it?


Bought from CF through their website. It was around $500.


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Pun said:


> Bought from CF through their website. It was around $500.


Damn. I don't think I can get myself to pay that much for a leather strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

yuvi said:


> Reverso tribute moon and Reverso duo 2017 both are beautiful pcs. the reverso tribute duo wears small on my wrist (6.5inches) had that for a week but got it changed to the tribute moon. I would suggest try the reverso in person. you ll be surprised how the fit and feel varies with each model. Attaching a few pics of the tribute moon.
> View attachment 12345759
> View attachment 12345761
> View attachment 12345767


Beautiful collection! I'm getting my first Reverso this year.


----------



## kwunyinli (May 10, 2021)

dingdong said:


> Got to be the tribute to 1931! I tried one on and it wore too long for me though so would prob look at the grande taille size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the 2016 85th anniversary one. It has a white face and blue face and are similar dimensions as the grande taille case!


----------



## Speedy99 (Apr 26, 2021)

lisherwood said:


> Love this watch. I bought it myself. However, in my opinion getting a CF black strap for it makes it 10x better. Like the oem brown.. but black kills it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Also own this watch, it's my absolute favorite piece! Any Casa Fagliano strap pairs well*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got my second Reverso yesterday, the other being the large small seconds manual wind base model. I'm slowly moving towards a barbell collecting strategy: Reversos and G-Shocks. Going to see how that works for a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

